# Clip legs? Why?



## appledoberman (27 December 2011)

Just a question, why when some people clip their horses do they clip their legs too? Makes no sense to me, ive always full clipped leaving legs on, surely it helps protect them while riding through woodlands etc?  Plus you can rug everywhere else, do people that clip all legs leave bandages or boots of somesort on overnight to keep their little leggies warm? So why  do people clip legs?


----------



## Pedantic (27 December 2011)

Because they are vain don't care if their horse is cold and it looks pretty.


----------



## traceyann (27 December 2011)

Please we are not all vain i clip my cobs legs because he gets feather mites and its easier to deal with the scabs cuts and i do use pig oil and i also have him out in boots as i feel guilty he has no hair.


----------



## Django Pony (27 December 2011)

Pedantic said:



			Because they are vain don't care if their horse is cold and it looks pretty.
		
Click to expand...

Not always! I have had to clip Jasper's legs due to mites, he had a nasty bacterial infection from them. His feathers are just SO thick it was impossible to treat and keep an eye on otherwise. 

His old owners never treated him for mites so he has quite a lot of scar tissue on his legs, i.e. lots of lumps and bumps and crevices for nasties to hide in! This makes it damn near impossible to keep him feathered, at least for now.

Believe me, I would like nothing more than to have him fully-feathered again, but for now it's just not practical.

I find it quite insulting that just because I've clipped my horses legs you would consider me "vain" and that I "don't care" about him!! 

He is stabled at night and appropriately rugged to ensure that he is warm. If necessary I would bandage his legs for warmth, but have not needed to as yet. I can assure you he does not suffer for having his legs clipped!


----------



## Dizzydancer (27 December 2011)

A lot of hunters around me have legs clipped out. IT is because we have a lot of big hedge country with lots of black thorns. You need to be able to see one if it manages to get stuck with hair this would be even more difficult. However yes the ones i no with clipped legs have bandages or stable boots on whenever they are in and some have boots on when turned out. 
I have had to clip my old boys legs regularly as he got mites- i generally didn't bandage as he had them clipped all year but if i did do them in winter they were bandaged dog a few days.


----------



## miss_c (27 December 2011)

Genie's feathers are growing back now, but she had very bad mud fever that simply wasn't treatable until the feathers were off and you could get to it.


----------



## SpottedCat (27 December 2011)

Anyone who thinks their legs get 'cold' should probably invest in a decent anatomy book - there is no muscle mass to speak of on the legs and very few blood vessels. Therefore vasodilation and sweating (the primary cooling mechanisms) don't really occur on the legs. 

If you're hunting or showing or competing, it is much easier to check for injuries, much nicer not to have to hose off with cold water (for the humans principally, but still ) and you're much more likely to spot thorns etc. 

I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## Luci07 (27 December 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Anyone who thinks their legs get 'cold' should probably invest in a decent anatomy book - there is no muscle mass to speak of on the legs and very few blood vessels. Therefore vasodilation and sweating (the primary cooling mechanisms) don't really occur on the legs. 

If you're hunting or showing or competing, it is much easier to check for injuries, much nicer not to have to hose off with cold water (for the humans principally, but still ) and you're much more likely to spot thorns etc. 

I don't really have a problem with it.
		
Click to expand...

SC talking sense again. OP if other people choose to clip their horses legs, that is their business. Your opinion is only that! I clip my horses legs for the last clip of the season and heels are out all year round. I also, shock horror, trim, clip and pull manes and tails. My horses, my choice!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (27 December 2011)

I think the  OP was referring to non feather type breeds!  I had a TB on loan and the day I went to view it the owner clipped the whole horse including legs and face I just didn't get it, poor thing was underweight anyway and was really bad husbandry to do that,she said she wanted her to look smart for me!!!!

So no I don't get it for the non hairies..... for the feathery type I can see good reasons to clip them all off, its as pedantic said!!


----------



## Shay (27 December 2011)

I know some odd opinions come up on here from time to time but thinking that we only clip because we're vain - or that clipping legs makes horses cold - is probably one of the daftest I've heard in a long time.

Clipping legs does not make the horse any colder than clipping some or all of the rest of it.  It is certainly much nicer than having to hose off cloying mud at night and leaving them standing with driping legs all night.

My boys compete year round and hunt.  They have to be clipped in winter or they would sweat so much it would harm them.  One is totally clipped and hogged, one has a trace and one a blanket.

We clip one set of legs becuase he is prone to mud fever.  If I didn't have to for his welfare I would not.  But I do.  We clip to hunt because excess feather will hide minor injuries.  Long feather can get caught in wire, catch thorns and cloy up with huge balls of mud.  I do have one boy whose legs are not clipped just now- but he is fine skinned with very little feather and it presents him with no difficulty.

As Luci07 says - it is our choice.  But more commonly it is a welfare choice - not vanity!


----------



## debsg (27 December 2011)

Luckily my cob/yak mare doesn't suffer from feather mites or mud fever, so she has thick feathers in winter, come the spring and the whole lot comes off for the show season.
My TB has very little hair on her legs (the rest is a fluffball - they live out  ) so I don't do anything with hers.


----------



## vickyb (27 December 2011)

It is so much easier to keep them clean if their legs are clipped, especially if they are the hairy sort. I don't have a horse at the moment, but when I did  I always used to have a full clip, then when they are muddy it is so quick and easy to wash them off and they dry quickly too, and it's easier to see and treat any minor cuts etc. I never have known a horse be cold because of clipped legs - they were always toasty under their rugs. The only thing I hated about it was actually clipping the legs themselves, I always found it was time consuming and fiddly, but perhaps that was just me and my dubious clipping skills!


----------



## hessy12 (27 December 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Anyone who thinks their legs get 'cold' should probably invest in a decent anatomy book - there is no muscle mass to speak of on the legs and very few blood vessels. Therefore vasodilation and sweating (the primary cooling mechanisms) don't really occur on the legs. 

If you're hunting or showing or competing, it is much easier to check for injuries, much nicer not to have to hose off with cold water (for the humans principally, but still ) and you're much more likely to spot thorns etc. 

I don't really have a problem with it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for injecting some sense! I half clip my lad's legs, to ensure he can be cleaned after hunting and checked for cuts etc, and also of course make him look pretty!! (that's a joke)


----------



## ljohnsonsj (27 December 2011)

Luci07 said:



			SC talking sense again. OP if other people choose to clip their horses legs, that is their business. Your opinion is only that! I clip my horses legs for the last clip of the season and heels are out all year round. I also, shock horror, trim, clip and pull manes and tails. My horses, my choice!
		
Click to expand...

I clip fully out faces and all,CUT manes and pull tails...shoot me now.


----------



## Tr0uble (27 December 2011)

Pedantic said:



			Because they are vain don't care if their horse is cold and it looks pretty.
		
Click to expand...

Thay's a bit of a generalisation! And also a bit bitchy!


----------



## ew0855 (27 December 2011)

Because if pony brushes/had an injury/needs to wear boots for any reason its not OK to just put them on top of wet muddy legs - much better to put boots on legs that can be washed off and got dry first


----------



## Mithras (27 December 2011)

Because you can see whether a horse prone to mud fever has developed it or not, and treat it accordingly, without it being disguised by loads of hair.

Because its easier for a showjumper to feel good about themselves and compete well in winter without big hairy legs weighing them down and making them feel clumsy.


----------



## jedge (27 December 2011)

I take legs off. My horse hacks on roads and works on a surface during the winter (after his holiday) so he doesn't really need protection against thorns etc like the hunters do. It looks much smarter and its easier to manage as others have said!


----------



## lula (27 December 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			I think the  OP was referring to non feather type breeds!  I had a TB on loan and the day I went to view it the owner clipped the whole horse including legs and face
		
Click to expand...

whats wrong with clipping a horse's head now?


----------



## Ella19 (27 December 2011)

I take everything off for hunting, boots and all the other reasons mentioned. Her mane and tail are trimmed and her head clipped out as she sweats badly in her head and,starts head shaking as the dripping sweat annoys her. WORST of all I leave this mare out 24/7 in just 1 rug, oh my I am s cruel mummy!


----------



## BonneMaman (27 December 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Anyone who thinks their legs get 'cold' should probably invest in a decent anatomy book - there is no muscle mass to speak of on the legs and very few blood vessels. Therefore vasodilation and sweating (the primary cooling mechanisms) don't really occur on the legs. 

If you're hunting or showing or competing, it is much easier to check for injuries, much nicer not to have to hose off with cold water (for the humans principally, but still ) and you're much more likely to spot thorns etc. 

I don't really have a problem with it.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I don't agree - I have always been taught that bandaging a horse's legs is worth a good rug on it's back in cold weather.

Having said that if someone wants to clip a horse's legs it is there progative and quite frankly does not make them vain.  Hunters are very often clipped right out to make grooming, drying and checking/treatubg for minor wounds much easier.


----------



## appledoberman (27 December 2011)

Luci07 said:



			SC talking sense again. OP if other people choose to clip their horses legs, that is their business. Your opinion is only that! I clip my horses legs for the last clip of the season and heels are out all year round. I also, shock horror, trim, clip and pull manes and tails. My horses, my choice!
		
Click to expand...

i was only asking.......


----------



## LouS (27 December 2011)

I take everything off because they look better and its much easier to clean, simple as that. I hardly think clipping legs off amounts to cruelty, good grief.


----------



## Stinkbomb (27 December 2011)

God shoot me down now...I clip my mini at the end of january, not because he is working hard or hot. January is when i start his exercise ready for the shows. I clip to see his body condition so i know how to feed and exercise him accordingly as he has had the winter turned out and left to get fat and hairy. I leave his legs on for the first month but then they come off. otherwise he will be left with clip lines and vain or not, thats wont do for showing. He is never cold and is rugged sufficiently.

Some might not agree with what i do but to be honest i dont give a rats chuff what people think!


----------



## sakura (27 December 2011)

my mare is hunter clipped and has her legs left on, come spring I'll clip off what little feather she does have

my friend has her tb type fully clipped including legs, he is rugged appropriately and not bandaged - he has lost no condition at all and hasn't got cold once so far

each to their own, I really don't see the issue with it


----------



## Stinkbomb (27 December 2011)

sorry to digress but Indiangel what a lovely coloured horse you have!


----------



## stencilface (27 December 2011)

BonneMaman said:



			Actually I don't agree - I have always been taught that bandaging a horse's legs is worth a good rug on it's back in cold weather.

Having said that if someone wants to clip a horse's legs it is there progative and quite frankly does not make them vain.  Hunters are very often clipped right out to make grooming, drying and checking/treatubg for minor wounds much easier.
		
Click to expand...

You can not agree all you like really, you can't really disagree with the physical make up of a leg 

I feed and rug my horse, I'll do with his hair what I want


----------



## sakura (27 December 2011)

Stinkbomb said:



			sorry to digress but Indiangel what a lovely coloured horse you have! 

Click to expand...

thank you, she's my horse of a lifetime


----------



## china (27 December 2011)

i take the backs of mines legs of otherwise they look like yaks!


----------



## Stinkbomb (27 December 2011)

Indiangel said:



			thank you, she's my horse of a lifetime 

Click to expand...

***LIKE ***


----------



## amage (27 December 2011)

Pedantic said:



			Because they are vain don't care if their horse is cold and it looks pretty.
		
Click to expand...

Get off your high horse!! Mine have legs clipped if necessary...it is necessary for two of them due to previous issues and vet advises keep them clipped.


----------



## Pedantic (27 December 2011)

amage said:



			Get off your high horse!! Mine have legs clipped if necessary...it is necessary for two of them due to previous issues and vet advises keep them clipped.
		
Click to expand...

He's not a high horse, he's a 14.2 pony.


----------



## rhino (27 December 2011)

Mithras said:



			Because you can see whether a horse prone to mud fever has developed it or not, and treat it accordingly, without it being disguised by loads of hair.
		
Click to expand...

This is why I initially clipped my horse's legs out. Funnily enough, ever since I have done so he has NOT had mud fever  

Plus I'm rubbish at clipping lines


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2011)

My boy gets his legs clipped as hes shown as PB Welsh, so clipped out legs are true to type.

End of, those who claim its vain or cruel are just showing their ignorance and making an @rse of themselves to be honest


----------



## SpottedCat (27 December 2011)

Afraid I think the bandaging legs being worth a rug is an old wives tale, sorry. There is so much research out there showing that overheating tendons does serious damage that unless required for some injury related reason I am extremely reluctant to bandage legs. As far as I can see the potential for harm far outweighs any good it might do, and as even small temp rises can damage tendon fibres I would be very wary personally.


----------



## lauraandjack (27 December 2011)

Just to add to Spotted Cat's sentiment, bad bandaging can cause severe and catastrophic injuries if bandages are too tight and/or left on for too long.

Plus, thick, wet, muddy leg hair is NOT going to keep a horse warm, more likely it will make them colder!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (27 December 2011)

the one thats competing is fully clipped including legs as it looks smarter, so call me vain.

he wears thermatex wraps and magnetic pads overnight, but nothing (bar overreach boots) in the field as i worry more about slipping/rubbing than cold legs!

if ive got the time to clip them out, and the means (wraps) to keep them warm whilst he's stabled and cant move then who are you to tell me i shouldnt,jeeeeezus.

the one that is only hacking has a chaser clip with legs on, for ease.if he starts to get mud fever or anything similar, they will be clipped out as for my soil type, clipped legs, washed daily and towel dried seems to work best, so far however, he's ok with hairy trousers!

green bean new boy is totally unclipped as not in hard work, but if he gets clipped this year, it will be a full clip as he will be off out to clinics/lessons in the spring and i dont like lines...again he has wraps and magnet pads for overnight.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (28 December 2011)

lula said:



			whats wrong with clipping a horse's head now? 

Click to expand...

She was a very fine TB, recovering from losing twins and with a really heavy worm burden, basically a hat rack, was 2C and the owner felt I would like her better if she clipped the entire horse including the face, she had no protection from the elements whatsoever, this was bad husbandry!  Over clipping is always bad husbandry, you clip for their workload!


----------



## Megibo (28 December 2011)

i never clip legs out, she needs protection from mud in the winter which her feathers give. 
at end of Jan she'll have her last full clip, hog and i'll trim her feathers and tail etc 

she's native but has sweet itch. plus she looks better all trimmed out IMO


----------



## Pedantic (28 December 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			She was a very fine TB, recovering from losing twins and with a really heavy worm burden, basically a hat rack, was 2C and the owner felt I would like her better if she clipped the entire horse including the face, she had no protection from the elements whatsoever, this was bad husbandry!  Over clipping is always bad husbandry, you clip for their workload!
		
Click to expand...

Never see why faces need clipping, if all the rest of the horse is clipped, just how sweaty can a "head" get, but then it wouldn't look pretty would it, like to see the owners with a bald shaved head stand out in the driving wind at -7 with no hat, or do they bandage the horses head as well as it's legs, don't tell me, the horse has no blood in it's head so doesn't get cold.......

Yes I agree, you should clip for the workload, not clipping and sweating up is just as bad as over clipping, clipping for the horses benefit yes, clipping for the owners convenience or to look pretty, no.

Count how many horses you see out hunting with clipped legs to check for thorns blah blah.....


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (28 December 2011)

oh for gods sakes,mine, as do plenty of other peoples horses im sure, wear snuggy hoods in the field if faces clipped,and if VERY cold a fleece hood in the stable too.

happy now?!


----------



## diggerbez (28 December 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Anyone who thinks their legs get 'cold' should probably invest in a decent anatomy book - there is no muscle mass to speak of on the legs and very few blood vessels. Therefore vasodilation and sweating (the primary cooling mechanisms) don't really occur on the legs. 

If you're hunting or showing or competing, it is much easier to check for injuries, much nicer not to have to hose off with cold water (for the humans principally, but still ) and you're much more likely to spot thorns etc. 

I don't really have a problem with it.
		
Click to expand...

hahahahahaha...i was just about to hit reply and say the same thing


----------



## diggerbez (28 December 2011)

Pedantic said:



			Never see why faces need clipping, if all the rest of the horse is clipped, just how sweaty can a "head" get, but then it wouldn't look pretty would it, like to see the owners with a bald shaved head stand out in the driving wind at -7 with no hat, or do they bandage the horses head as well as it's legs, don't tell me, the horse has no blood in it's head so doesn't get cold.......

Yes I agree, you should clip for the workload, not clipping and sweating up is just as bad as over clipping, clipping for the horses benefit yes, clipping for the owners convenience or to look pretty, no.

Count how many horses you see out hunting with clipped legs to check for thorns blah blah.....
		
Click to expand...

actually horses do get very sweaty heads if they are hairy and they are doing a fair amount of work. my horse is part bog pony and gets very hairy if unclipped. he currently needs clipping and after riding he is sweaty to the point of foamy where the straps from the bridle go- behind the ears, back of nose etc. now this can't be comfortable for him...much better to have it clipped off and (if necessary) wear a snuggy hood to keep him warm the rest of the time.
you are clearly trying to be all "holier than thou" about this and making everyone who does things differently to you sound vain and uncaring about their horse....has it occured to you that 'different' is not necessarily 'wrong'? I also think that if you compete at a decent level then you SHOULD present your horse appropriately so that it doesn't look scruffy- and if that means taking legs and heads off i would- and do! clearly that wouldn't matter and you would turn up looking (what i would consider to be) scruffy- which is fine.... if thats the look you are going for


----------



## marmalade76 (28 December 2011)

Pedantic said:



			.

Count how many horses you see out hunting with clipped legs to check for thorns blah blah.....
		
Click to expand...

Have to say that the vast majority of hunting folk don't clip legs and it has never occured to me to do it. I can understand those with real hairies clipping legs, especially if they hunt, go XC, etc (wet, muddy feathers must weigh a ton!), but I really don't understand why someone with WB SJers who are not at all hairy bother to clip at all, let alone that legs aswell! I know someone who does this, and if my horse had as little hair as her's, I wouldn't clip at all, hateful job!!


----------



## diggerbez (28 December 2011)

marmalade76 said:



			Have to say that the vast majority of hunting folk don't clip legs and it has never occured to me to do it. I can understand those with real hairies clipping legs, especially if they hunt, go XC, etc (wet, muddy feathers must weigh a ton!), but I really don't understand why someone with WB SJers who are not at all hairy bother to clip at all, let alone that legs aswell! I know someone who does this, and if my horse had as little hair as her's, I wouldn't clip at all, hateful job!!
		
Click to expand...

not related to hunting but often sjers will clip the front of their horse's front legs to make them more sensitive....


----------



## Pedantic (28 December 2011)

diggerbez said:



			not related to hunting but often sjers will clip the front of their horse's front legs to make them more sensitive.... 

Click to expand...


Ahaaaa, so they do feel pain hence will feel the cold.


----------



## SpottedCat (28 December 2011)

Pedantic noone said they didn't feel cold on legs, what they said was that legs are not a place the horse can lose significant amounts of heat from, because they do not contain the relevant mechanisms for heat loss to any great degree. 

I do wonder how some people have so little idea of how a horse works sometimes!


----------



## diggerbez (28 December 2011)

Pedantic said:



			Ahaaaa, so they do feel pain hence will feel the cold.
		
Click to expand...

i don't think its about 'pain' as such as just more 'aware'...clearly they will feel pain in their legs as they have nerves there- so am sure if you kicked your horse really hard in the leg it would feel pain....but i don't think that having cold legs makes that much difference to the well being of the horse in the same way as leaving a fully clipped horse unrugged on the body would- for all the reasons spotted cat gave- they don't have the muscle mass there.... 

.... i also think that its used more when they are putting (ahem) 'substances' of some kinds on the horse's leg....to make them more....effective... not saying i agree with it though


----------

